
Why iOS - remx
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9f789aabd7e8681dec0cf5781aecf664
======
djsumdog
How about neither? You have the choice of Apple's closed proprietary system,
or Google's not-really-open proprietary system.

Google actually has the power to mandate hardware standards. You can't just
sell an Android phone. You have to join the Open Handset Alliance (OHA), at
which point, you can never make Amazon Fire devices.

You can always release AOSP-based Android phones with no Google services, but
good luck finding a market.

Google has no interest in making hardware standard, because if they did, we
might see other operating systems actually be able to take over the mobile
market, much like Linux and the late 90s/early 2000s in the PC era:

[http://penguindreams.org/blog/android-
fragmentation/](http://penguindreams.org/blog/android-fragmentation/)

Microsoft required their devices to have standard UEFI, and are hence more
hackable and easy to upgrade, but the bootloaders are locked and fewer people
are using them today anyway.

Plasma from KDE only officially supports two phones. ARM isn't a platform,
it's a spec that should go die in a fire.

